# How to find WEP key for DS



## sman82

i just got a game for nintendo wi-fi and i need the WEP key, I hav every thing else i need but i just need to know how to find it if u could give me nice detailed instructions that would be great!:4-dontkno:wave:


----------



## pharoah

a wep key is the security key on your wireless connection.so if its you wireless open up your router,and see what it is.if your trying to use someone elses you better ask them.


----------



## dashboardy

If you want truly detailed instructions, it may help to list what type of wireless router you have.


----------



## muazajz

sman82 said:


> i just got a game for nintendo wi-fi and i need the WEP key, I hav every thing else i need but i just need to know how to find it if u could give me nice detailed instructions that would be great!:4-dontkno:wave:


Yeah, I've got the same problem...oh yeah, I use a Thomson SpeedTouch 510. Thanks in advance.


----------



## carsey

You both will need a wireless router to use this.


----------



## Trotter_650

If you don't have a wireless router and don't want to pick one up just to play the game online, Nintendo sells a USB Wi-Fi connector that you can plug in to your computer which transmits a wireless signal for the DS and Wii.


----------



## johnwill

*tempguy_999*, please read the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, this is a technical forum, not the jokes room. If you don't have anything constructive to say, please don't say anything.


----------

